# 20 reasons NOT to vote Liberal



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

I was thinking how funny it is that people look down on the ability of the NDP to run an economy when former NDP premier Glen Clark is now a vice president in Jimi Pattison's multi-billion dollar empire. Meanwhile in Christy Clarke's few years out of politics she became a radio host. :lol:

The Vancouver Courier ran a great editorial entitled 20 reason why I am not voting BC Liberal. To quote from the article:



> The B.C. Liberals: 1) Ripped up legally binding, negotiated contracts in the public sector; 2) Closed courthouses; 3) Rolled backed employment standards legislation; 4) Introduced a new $6 "training wage" at two dollars an hour lower than minimum wage; 5) Introduced a bill for reducing the minimum work age to 12 years; 6) Expanded provincial gambling; 7) Closed hospitals, cut beds and shut long-term care facilities; 8) Laid off nurses and health care workers and privatized services, 9) Handed Pharmacare and MSP operations over to a U.S. firm, Maximus, which had been fined twice for failing to reach contractual targets; 10) Shut down or reduced funding for independent offices like the provincial Ombudsman, the Information and Privacy Commissioner, and Elections B.C.
> 
> Whew. Hang on, 10 more&#8230;
> 
> ...


Read more:http://www.vancourier.com/news/Twenty+reasons+voting+Liberal/8361959/story.html

Happy voting everyone!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Funny read I must say


----------



## snailies3 (Mar 29, 2013)

I wanna vote green.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

that's what I thought instead of just throwing away my vote but now im not so sure that's good either a friends showed me this page heres some food for thought

Green Tax Shift | Green Party of Canada


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Are you going on again about your socialist party again?


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

That green party paper is right out of la la land.. Their carbon tax on gasoline alone will have a major impact on all rural people who have no choice but to have a car because there is NO public transportation available Similar impacts on their carbon taxes will also hit rural people far harder than their projections . The city based "environmentalists" just don't get the realities of living in a rural setting. How do they think farm machinery is run and barns heated? Those fuel and power taxes are killers outside the city .


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

davefrombc said:


> That green party paper is right out of la la land.. Their carbon tax on gasoline alone will have a major impact on all rural people who have no choice but to have a car because there is NO public transportation available Similar impacts on their carbon taxes will also hit rural people far harder than their projections . The city based "environmentalists" just don't get the realities of living in a rural setting. How do they think farm machinery is run and barns heated? Those fuel and power taxes are killers outside the city .


That was kinda what I took from that too haha so it's not just me .....I am so confused lol


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

What happened to the rhino party,


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

msjboy said:


> What happened to the rhino party,


 I miss the rhinos.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Well if stratos does want anyone to vote liberal then that must be the party for me. I was undecided till now, but I am officially voting liberal. Thanks for making it easy on me stratos. No need to think about it any longer.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Here's the problem, BC runs on natural resources... Whether its natural gas, fisheries, lumber, coal or minerals... That's where our wealth is. None of the parties seem to realize this anymore, and until they do; and start doing things to strengthen our resources, this province will forever be in debt. BC cannot make a profit off of taxing the people. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

sad part is, they all suck, but you gotta choose one, which means I have to settle liberal over NDP.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Its a sad state of affairs when so many "democratic" elections are NOT about voting for someone you really support and believe in but about voting for the "lesser of two/three evils". Vote for which party you think will LEAST screw up the province and our lives/futures.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

The "Liberals " will definitely NOT get my vote. I won't go into any long diatribe about why they won't. Suffice to say what is the Liberal party now is just the remnants of the old Social Credit party and their ties to the big business of profits now and to He** with future generations and the environment. I cannot support either of the extremes. Before you vote Liberal , be sure to go over the shenanigans they've pulled off over the Campbell years . . Most in the party are still remnants of that bunch. HST , Sale of the fast ferries at an unreserved auction for half what they were offered for them , more to try to discredit the NDP, than as a good business move , The $600 million stadium roof.. Tearing up of contracts, the sale ( long term lease) of BC Rail, paying the legal bills of Basi and Virk after they were proven guilty ( was that to keep their fall guys in that mess quiet ?)..I could go on.......


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.bcliberals.com/news/in-t...ortunity-to-sever-adrian-dix-once-and-for-all

Auditor General focused on role of Adrian Dix in scathing 1999 fast ferries report | B.C. Political Reports

Team Terry Lake - NEWS


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe to be fair stratos why not post the same 20 reasons listings not to vote NDP and let your BCA audience form their opinions and decisions from there. As I have suggested before in your other rant Stratos, this election is down to the lesser of two evils, the reputation of both parties at this point in time is horrendous, there is no one clear front runner!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I hope that the voters really think about what exactly it is that they are voting for before simply just doing the emotional thing. After much debate, I cannot in good conscience vote NDP. As much as I want the idiots running the Liberal party to be punted out of there, I am voting for a party that has a business friendly philosophy. Given a strong opposition, I don't think they would be able to pull any of the stunts that people are afraid of. I was hoping the NDP would give me reason to believe that they would adopt a similar philosophy but based on what they've said, I don't believe that to be the case. I was really hoping they would have moderated their spend first pay later attitudes. Good business is good for individuals, I don't believe we can deny that. Increasing taxes will never increase government revenues to pay for all the NDP election promises. What happens when taxes go up? I choose to spend less. It is a damper on the economy, and not one that we can afford in these uncertain times. When the HST was voted down, I lost 7% right out of my bottom line. That's money that would have otherwise been spent on staff or equipment to grow our business. To me its about dollars and cents, things that my family can benefit from. To waste 4 years of our time only to spend the following 8 years to dig ourselves out is not a good outcome.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

I only posted a link and an extract from to an editorial to Vancouver's main community paper. My guess is that Geoff Olsen reflects the views of more people than not in the lower mainland these days, maybe even the whole province.

We'll see in a few hours which way the wind is blowing.

Meanwhile, Keynesian economics is the way to go, meaning we are getting higher deficits regardless of who comes to power. I would rather see those deficits help out BC's less advantaged people and address our horrible position as having the worst child poverty rate in all of Canada! Whichever party helps address that is the lesser of two evils. The Liberals have shown where their priority has been these past 12 years and it has not been children and families!  Lower corporate taxes and NO taxes on the big Banks??!! I don't think so!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Whoever you support, get out there and VOTE!!! If you don't support any of the major parties, pick a fringe party you can stand (or even a no-hoper that you can't stand) as a protest vote.

Just get out there and exercise your democratic rights before you lose them. The fewer people who vote, the more concentrated the power becomes in the hands of just a few people, and believe me, nobody wants that to happen. That way dictatorship lies.

For anyone who doesn't know where or how or when to vote, go here:

http://www.elections.bc.ca/

You do NOT need a voter card, just some ID and proof of current address.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Can't say the race won't be exciting!

I don't know how else to put it and I'm only speaking personally here. My own family's bottom line has improved with lower personal tax rates and various tax credits. Lower corporate tax rates helped my company to be able to afford to spend more. The rest of it I can't comment on, perhaps the academics can tell me where I'm wrong. Maybe long term deficits are truly what's coming down the road. However, the NDP starting off the campaign by spending money we don't have is rather an auspicious start and not a statement I want to hear.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Can't say the race won't be exciting!
> 
> I don't know how else to put it and I'm only speaking personally here. My own family's bottom line has improved with lower personal tax rates and various tax credits. Lower corporate tax rates helped my company to be able to afford to spend more. The rest of it I can't comment on, perhaps the academics can tell me where I'm wrong. Maybe long term deficits are truly what's coming down the road. However, the NDP starting off the campaign by spending money we don't have is rather an auspicious start and not a statement I want to hear.


Yes, exciting election for sure. 

While I have personally benefited from the policies of the Liberals, for the good of society I think we need to swing the pendulum the other way. There is no excuse for us to have the worst child poverty rate in Canada. Even the Liberals accept that statistic. They had 12 years to do something about it and chose not to. Try telling a kid who grows up in poverty that they should not steal from those who have benefited from the tax cuts that led to cuts in their school lunch program, or led to their parents not getting the drug/alcohol counseling they needed, or led to the death of their friends/relatives in child welfare (foster care) who were inappropriately placed with abusive/non-caring families due to lack of government over site. All of the above are the legacy of the past 12 years of cuts. Two old sayings come to mind "penny wise, pound foolish" or "an ounce of prevention equals a pound of cure". We need to invest in helping the least fortunate in our society or it will come back to bite us all - both on the street or else (if we are lucky) our gated communities.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

There was a a study done a short while ago that showed the economy and province in general actually does slightly better under NDP administrations , Harcourts administration got the highest marks in the survey..Nobody is discounting the shenanigans of both the "Liberals" and past NDP administrations, but look at where and with who the last NDP premier ended up working. Pattison is not exactly known as pro union or as one who tolerates low performance in his companies.

I voted ... Have you?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It's not only a right, it should be considered a privaledge that we can. I'll be voting momentarily.


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Well said stratos.

Voting in a bit

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Saw the excalibur party when i was voting. Laughed out loud. 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

not to sound like pouring cupful of water over a roaring fire or could it be throwing handful of twigs into same but does anyone here recall those corporate head offices deserting beautiful b.c. not long after ndp came into power and sank b. c. into recession?


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

reeferious said:


> not to sound like pouring cupful of water over a roaring fire or could it be throwing handful of twigs into same but does anyone here recall those corporate head offices deserting beautiful b.c. not long after ndp came into power and sank b. c. into recession?


lol I would say a lot of people remembered, or at least think they remembered. 

Three cheers for negative ads, Christy's charisma, and the Green party. All three played a role in securing a historic win for the Liberal party tonight. Nice guys finish last and the NDP came across as wimps. "Premier Dix" didn't have a nice ring to it anyway.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I for one didn't partake in negative ad viewing, so perhaps that's why I'm terribly surprised at the end result. There is a high NDP backing where I live, with 10 signs NDP on private property for every 1 liberal.

Even when viewing this fish forum I saw this NDP backed thread.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

So based on all I see on TV and specifically things said by NDP candidates and supporters, NDP blames vote splitting (should read green party) for the reason the liberals got voted and that they ran a wonderful campaign that was positive with no negativity... Green party votes almost had no affect on any riding from what I see except 1 seat and unless NDP ads said "the other parties are good, but we are better" I find it hard to believe that someone could claim that they ran a positive campaign... Oh and that 1 seat was a liberal seat in the last election, so did the NDP really lose one because of the green party, or did the green party steal one from the liberals...


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think the fact that the media had already crowned Premier Dix long before today didn't help the NDP at all. Liberals probably mobilized heavily to get the vote out knowing they would need every last one. NDP didn't jump on that till it was too late. Lots of poor strategy on their part. I was surprised at the result as most people... Thinking the Liberals dug themselves a hole too deep to get out of. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah. Poor advertising lost the NDP election. That's totally it.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

For sure, even if the Liberals stayed on course and managed not to neg on what they promised or piss off people who voted for them, loyal, interested, or otherwise, I think the majority of people will want a change at the next election any how.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I got bored so compared 2009 to this election... These are the ridings where if you added the vote for green to the NDP vote it would of beat the liberals or liberals beat NDP incumbent. Anyone who would argue vote splitting is off in their own little political world =)

Boundary-Similkameen
Green party vote made a difference... made a difference in 2009 as well, so doesn't matter

Comox Valley
Same...

Coquitlam-Maillardville
NDP won before, green party about 1000 votes 2009, grained about 600 votes this time, NDP down 900

Delta North

NDP won before, green party up 200 votes from 2009, NDP down 1400

Nicola-Fraser

NDP won before, green party up 300 votes from 2009, NDP down 800

Maple Ridge-Mission

Liberal won before, liberal win again, looks like green has about same votes as previous

Maple Ridge-Pitt Meadows

NDP won before with similar vote count, Liberal up 900 votes, Green up 1000 votes

Oak Bay-Gordon Head

Liberal won before, Green party won this time, NDP/Liberals both with about half of the votes they had 2009

Port Moody-Coquitlam

Hrmmm can't find information properly, and to lazy to look =)

Saanich North and the Islands

Liberal before, looks like green took 3000 votes from both NDP and Liberal and put NDP in the lead for now

Surrey-Fleetwood

NDP before, green vote similar to 2009, NDP down 600, Liberal up 1500

Vancouver-Fairview

Liberal before, NDP in lead so far, not enough reported to make comparision, green party up in votes for sure

Vancouver-Point Grey

So far looks like green party has lost votes and NDP gained


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

I guess people found 21 reasons not to vote for the NDP.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Uggggg!*

Hey folks: it is what it is, the people of BC that voted decided. The next 4 years should interesting, get out your wallet and get ready for the ride.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

cpool said:


> I guess people found 21 reasons not to vote for the NDP.


That about sums up the end of this thread. Continue lively debate though I'll keep enjoying reading through it despite who wanted what or voted for who. I truly respect track records and equivocated numbers more so then a "they promised this", so I'm glad I joined in, despite not having these statement or references on either side prior.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

The people have spoken! Enough Said!


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, according to one of the lowest voter turn outs ever, the people have spoken: Voter turnout for B.C. election among lowest ever | Globalnews.ca Pretty sad indictment on the state of our democracy. 
And given that Christy Clark did not win her own riding of Point Grey, there is something of a mixed message?

And now, to quote Sarah Palin, "Drill baby, drill!" Coming soon to a northern BC near you, more fracking, fracking, fracking!

Assuming Christy is going to pursue an oil and gas agenda, I hope she routes the Kinder Morgan twin pipeline down to Anacortes Wa.; she seemed to float that idea in the debate. Then again, she could be so annoyed with the residents of Point Grey she opts to have the tanker traffic ruin their views.  As for the Enbridge Pipeline, all hope against it getting rammed through rests with the First Nations.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I can smell the money being printed now!


----------

